# All games crash after 10 minutes of play



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello, you all know that I changed the memory, I dropped one stick, and inserted 2 sticks kingstone hyperx fury 3200mhz 2x8gb. , I reinstalled win10, but no changes.
GAmes Minimizes on its own, I threw out a new memory and inserted the old one and then minimized it, but did not crashed. I put new and droped the old one and it didn't break. What should I do, I heard that ram to make a problem, but he throw me out every 2 days, sometimes he throws out, a day goes by and he doesn't throw me out. I heard he wants to make a problem virtual memory, help me how much gigabyte to put minimum and maximum how much. The graphics is rtx2060, the processor is r7 2700, the GPU worked the test for an hour and did not break with both new and old ram memory. .Thanks in advance


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 5, 2020)

we need to know your system specs like motherboad psu ect.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> we need to know your system specs like motherboad psu ect.


Psu is chiftec 1250w,mobo is  aorus b450m


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 5, 2020)

are you using a XMP ? which bios do you have ?


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> are you using a XMP ? which bios do you have ?


yes xmp profile 1,Bios is f41 a


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 5, 2020)

the latest bios is f50, id update and see where you stand it has advanced memory compatabilty, make sure you follow the instuctions on the download page.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2020)

Is the ram you bought a matched set?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 5, 2020)

Bump imc voltage


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Bump imc voltage


how



FreedomEclipse said:


> Is the ram you bought a matched set?


yes


----------



## bug (Feb 5, 2020)

Game minimizing is not a crash, but rather some other (malicious?) app stealing focus.


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 5, 2020)

maybe becouse of cpu clock, did you using booster or somekind of thing, my friend got same problem using 2600x(stock cooler), it fixed by turning off gaming booster program, and run on 4ghz only


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

bug said:


> Game minimizing is not a crash, but rather some other (malicious?) app stealing focus.


game sometimes crashed


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 5, 2020)

FM34 said:


> how
> 
> 
> yes


Ask @ShrimpBrime maybe he will know ryzen better than me


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Ask @ShrimpBrime maybe he will know ryzen better than me


ok

do you think all this is due to ram memory



potato580+ said:


> maybe becouse of cpu clock, did you using booster or somekind of thing, my friend got same problem using 2600x(stock cooler), it fixed by turning off gaming booster program, and run on 4ghz only


No,i dont use any boost programs


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> we need to know your system specs like motherboad psu ect.


We asked him to fill out specs in one of many other threads...its like pulling teeth with this guy.



FM34 said:


> Psu is chiftec 1250w,mobo is  aorus b450m


update your bios (instructions at the mobo website), add voltage (0.1V) to the IMC (called soc voltage) and replace that garbage power supply. Chieftec is better at starting fires than powering PCs.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> We asked him to fill out specs in one of many other threads...its like pulling teeth with this guy.
> 
> update your bios (instructions at the mobo website), add voltage (0.1V) to the IMC (called soc voltage) and replace that garbage power supply. Chieftec is better at starting fires than powering PCs.


i dont have money for new psu


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> We asked him to fill out specs in one of many other threads...its like pulling teeth with this guy.
> 
> update your bios (instructions at the mobo website), add voltage (0.1V) to the IMC (called soc voltage) and replace that garbage power supply. Chieftec is better at starting fires than powering PCs.



Chieftec really went down that much in the past ~10 years? 'I'm not really following'

Just wondering since I have a 500W unit from the 8800 GT days and that thing is still working and served me trough multiple systems with no issues.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> .its like pulling teeth


yea I was sorta getting the feel bro.  .
i thought getting the bios update wood be good to get out the way for a fresh starting point as it did wonders with my b450. it gave 400 on the clocks ram that is.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Chieftec really went down that much in the past ~10 years? 'I'm not really following'
> 
> Just wondering since I have a 500W unit from the 8800 GT days and that thing is still working and served me trough multiple systems with no issues.


Went down? They were never good to begin with. There may be a decent model out there, but otherwise, they are known to be trash. Poor ripple, etc. Just not in general known as a high-quality PSU. 

Because you have one that works doesn't mean they aren't trash. Just as a new, quality PSU crapping out doesn't mean they are bad. That said, maybe they have improved? I just recall most being junk and to stay away. There can be some good in there... which ones though, no clue. It was 10+ years ago they were trash and avoided...



FM34 said:


> i dont have money for new psu


Save for it then. That would be first on my list to replace.

Are you going to fill out your system specs as was asked of you in a couple of your threads? All the users asking questions, we surely do not remember what you and your system are. Help us help you.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Went down? They were never good to begin with. There may be a decent model out there, but otherwise, they are known to be trash. Poor ripple, etc. Just not in general known as a high-quality PSU.
> 
> Because you have one that works doesn't mean they aren't trash. Just as a new, quality PSU crapping out doesn't mean they are bad. That said, maybe they have improved? I just recall most being junk and to stay away. There can be some good in there... which ones though, no clue. It was 10+ years ago they were trash and avoided...



Dunno,when I built my first system with that PSU it was considered to be an okay unit and Chieftec generally did not have a bad name around here at that time.
Thats why I was wondering but then I guess I got lucky.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Dunno,when I built my first system with that PSU it was considered to be an okay unit and Chieftec generally did not have a bad name around here at that time.


If you google it, that is all you see is it having a bad name... and 10 years ago.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> If you google it, that is all you see is it having a bad name... and 10 years ago.



Well,back in the days I was only active on a ~local forum and wasn't reading English tech sites so my 'knowledge' was limited to that.
I had the 500W one from the Smart Power serie,I used that PSU trough 3 systems but now I'm glad it did not kill anything.

Anyway I don't want to derail the topic,was just curious.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

FM34 said:


> Hello, you all know that I changed the memory, I dropped one stick, and inserted 2 sticks kingstone hyperx fury 3200mhz 2x8gb. , I reinstalled win10, but no changes.
> GAmes Minimizes on its own, I threw out a new memory and inserted the old one and then minimized it, but did not crashed. I put new and droped the old one and it didn't break. What should I do, I heard that ram to make a problem, but he throw me out every 2 days, sometimes he throws out, a day goes by and he doesn't throw me out. I heard he wants to make a problem virtual memory, help me how much gigabyte to put minimum and maximum how much. The graphics is rtx2060, the processor is r7 2700, the GPU worked the test for an hour and did not break with both new and old ram memory. .Thanks in advance


I was having same issues with games and there was 2 different reasons (different time periods) for this, both related to memory.

1. Memory and IF at high speed (1866~1900MHz) with a bit tight timings (16-17-16-16-38) for the cheap b-die ICs my RAM has, no matter how high RAM/SOC voltage was.
----- Lower speed or looser timings fixed it.
2. Low virtual memory. I thought that because of 2x8GB RAM, the system would not require large virtual memory. So I set it initialy at 4~4GB static. I was wrong!
----- Setting PageFile above 12GB fixed the issue. I currently have it to 16384-16384MB (16GB static). There are times that games, like FarCry5/NewDawn load about ~8GB (11~12GB overall with win10 and all other processes) from physical RAM and another ~12GB on virtual.

Just start by setting Pagefile at fixed at 16GB and try. If you dont like having large portion of disk to vitrual memory just lower it and try until games start to crash/minimize again.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I was having same issues with games and there was 2 different reasons (different time periods) for this, both related to memory.
> 
> 1. Memory and IF at high speed (1866~1900MHz) with a bit tight timings (16-17-16-16-38) for the cheap b-die ICs my RAM has, no matter how high RAM/SOC voltage was.
> ----- Lower speed or looser timings fixed it.
> ...


i set virtuel memory intial size 2927mb,and max size 4405mb.Doest it good,

if not how much to put ?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

FM34 said:


> i set virtuel memory intial size 2927mb,and max size 4405mb.Doest it good,
> 
> if not how much to put ?


set it to auto...windows will resize as needed. 

Though if it was a memory issue, it would have said such and not minimized your game.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

I put 16384 mb static?


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Though if it was a memory issue, it would have said such and not minimized your game.


I thought so too, but mine was just minimized the game without any warning. Find it wierd...


FM34 said:


> i set virtuel memory intial size 2927mb,and max size 4405mb.Doest it good,
> 
> if not how much to put ?


Like I said, try 16384 - 16384MB for a static 16GB.

Dynamic pagefile (auto or custom sized for min/max) means that the page file increases or decreases depending the need. This however can turn pagefile to be scattered inside the drive with some portions here and there. I like it static, as space is not an issue for me, and to keep it always together and in one place. Although this had a major impact with HDDs and probably not so much, if not at all with SSDs and the trim function they have.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I thought so too, but mine was just minimized the game without any warning. Find it wierd...


There is typically a dialog box that will pop up noting VM is running out. You should also see this in the event viewer if it happened...same with all his other crashes. 

That being said, I'd like to see a shot of the event viewer with all the crashes and the reason. Feels a bit more like sniping than shotgun troubleshooting that way. 

EDIT: This mofo still hasn't added his system specs... lol. Not like its 2012, but curious about space on the OS drive (assuming it is an SSD).


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

I remember Win7 and the system tray yellow triangle (!), and expecting some thing like that, or at least another popup window... but nothing. And did not check event viewer... my bad...
Anyway, increasing pagefile fixed it for me.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Anyway, increasing pagefile fixed it for me.


Here is to hoping it works! 

I would still like to see his event viewer... and hardware specs listed. There should be something in there that points us in a specific direction.

Since I've run 16GB and SSDs (currently 32GB), I always set it static at 2048MB without issue (for my uses). As you said, a leftover habit from the HDD days I guess. 

(OP, listen to Zach on this... if it doesn't work, let's see the event viewer)


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 5, 2020)

4096 static up to 10000+ static was giving me game crashes, so I left it 16384 static.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Here is to hoping it works!
> 
> I would still like to see his event viewer... and hardware specs listed. There should be something in there that points us in a specific direction.
> 
> ...


My spec is,cpu r7 2700,rtx2060 gpu,psu chiftec 1250w,2x8gb ram kingstone hyper x 3200mhz,mobo aorus b450m,seagate 4tb hdd,and gigabyte ssd 248gb


----------



## infrared (Feb 5, 2020)

FM34 said:


> My spec is,cpu r7 2700,rtx2060 gpu,psu chiftec 1250w,2x8gb ram kingstone hyper x 3200mhz,mobo aorus b450m,seagate 4tb hdd,and gigabyte ssd 248gb


Please put it in the system specs section of your profile, then people don't have to search through the thread to find that post. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## FM34 (Feb 5, 2020)

I set 16 gb video memory,So far, it hasn’t crashed

but we'll see by tomorrow


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 5, 2020)

@FM34 :

Install HWInfo found here:  https://www.hwinfo.com/download/

Open "Sensors" tab then scroll down to motherboard to get an eyeball on PSU voltages to see if the PSU is failing.

Example:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I was having same issues with games and there was 2 different reasons (different time periods) for this, both related to memory.
> 
> 1. Memory and IF at high speed (1866~1900MHz) with a bit tight timings (16-17-16-16-38) for the cheap b-die ICs my RAM has, no matter how high RAM/SOC voltage was.
> ----- Lower speed or looser timings fixed it.
> ...



Hmm interesting, my results of stability were different with the PF


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 5, 2020)

jsfitz54 said:


> to get an eyeball on PSU voltages to see if the PSU is failing.


If they are low on software, you need to confirm with a multi-meter before getting a new one. Software is notoriously off on some of these readings. As a note, specification is 5% off the voltages.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 5, 2020)

If setting to 16gb vm fixes the issue, then that is foolishness.  The OS has methods to tell you that.  If it gets minimized, that popup warning is there somewhere. If it crashes, that event is in the viewer.



EarthDog said:


> This mofo still hasn't added his system specs



When helpees don't respond to basic requests by the helpers, time to checkout until it is done.  Otherwise it ends up being a circle jerk waste of time.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

Games crashing again,what next?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2020)

FM34 said:


> game sometimes crashed


Some games will crash when minimized because they don't support minimizing.


Focus on what's stealing focus from the game.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

It no longer minimizes, now it just crashes


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2020)

Check Event Viewer (Application logs).  It should say what the faulting module was for the crash.

What game(s), specifically, are crashing?


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Check Event Viewer (Application logs).  It should say what the faulting module was for the crash.
> 
> What game(s), specifically, are crashing?


all games,f1,apex legends,tom clansy ghost recon wildlands

In event viewer,i have nothing for application,only for system-information-user mode power service


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 6, 2020)

just update you bios and just maybe yes maybe it may fix your problem bro. "you can lead a horse to water but you carnt make it drink"


----------



## Bronan (Feb 6, 2020)

Did you install the gforce experience and xbox related stuff ?
Because for me that was the culpritt when i removed that nvidia experience stuff the problems where solved instant.
To be honest you really do not need that experience at all.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

I increased ram voltage and so far the game is not crashes


----------



## basco (Feb 6, 2020)

is this the chieftech navitas 1250 watt ?
how old is it?


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

I got blue screen,pfn list corupt


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

FM34 said:


> I increased ram voltage and so far the game is not crashes


RAM or SOC voltage? I want to make sure.......



basco said:


> is this the chieftech navitas 1250 watt ?
> how old is it?


If it is that one... it is actually good. But the problem is Chieftec is simply all over the map and mostly known for crap. I'd  run a Corssair CX series before anything named chieftec. More often than not, the CX will be the better comparable unit.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

I increase ram voltage from 1.2 to 1.3


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

FM34 said:


> I increase ram voltage from 1.2 to 1.3


Will you please post CPUz screenshot showing the Memory and SPD tabs one of the memory sticks (select a stick from the drop down). I want to get the part number. I would imagine these are 1.35V sticks and I want to see what speed you are actually running them.

And again, did you update the BIOS? 

Please add the Mainboard tab in CPUz to the pictures requested above.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

i dont update bios,ram speed is 3200 mhz with xmp


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

For reference, you can open up multiple copies on the same screen instead of 3 separate images... make it easy for us, bud. 

1. Your BIOS is older, please update as was requested of you earlier.
2. Your memory is currently set to 3200 MHz......
3. ......as you can see from the SPD tab, the sticks require 1.35V to work properly at that speed. Set the memory voltage to 1.35V.

And again, UPDATE THE BIOS to the latest version to ensure it is the most compatible. Please see your manual/website for instructions.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

In bios i have dram voltage  1.200v and ddr voltage is 1.35.I set dram voltage to 1.300v

What is memory voltage.ddr voltage or dram voltage


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

FM34 said:


> In bios i have dram voltage  1.200v and ddr voltage is 1.35.I set dram voltage to 1.300v
> 
> What is memory voltage.ddr voltage or dram voltage


How about this, please post pictures of your BIOS (if you have a USB stick in the PC you can save the image to the USB stick - look at the key across the bottom.. it will tell you what button to take screenshots (typically F10).

The voltage for the sticks should be 1.35V. The voltage for the SOC (memory controller inside the CPU) should be 1.2V or less (likely less). We need to figure out what is what since, respectfully, you have no idea.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> How about this, please post pictures of your BIOS (if you have a USB stick in the PC you can save the image to the USB stick - look at the key across the bottom.. it will tell you what button to take screenshots (typically F10).
> 
> The voltage for the sticks should be 1.35V. The voltage for the SOC (memory controller inside the CPU) should be 1.2V or less (likely less). We need to figure out what is what since, respectfully, you have no idea.ok



That is my bios


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

...or just post a screencap that is difficult to read, lol...

Anyway, your DRAM voltage should be at 1.35V.


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> ...or just post a screencap that is difficult to read, lol...
> 
> Anyway, your DRAM voltage should be at 1.35V.


ok



EarthDog said:


> ...or just post a screencap that is difficult to read, lol...
> 
> Anyway, your DRAM voltage should be at 1.35V.



can it be at 1.3v because when i put it at 1.35v i got a blue screen with pfn list corupt

can be anything wrong


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 6, 2020)

If you google PFN LIST CORRUPT - https://www.thewindowsclub.com/pfn_list_corrupt-windows


----------



## FM34 (Feb 6, 2020)

did i lose anything if my ram memory was running at 1.3v but no 1.35v


EarthDog said:


> If you google PFN LIST CORRUPT - https://www.thewindowsclub.com/pfn_list_corrupt-windows



i set ram voltage at 1.3v and all is great

does it have to work at 1.35v if all is well on 1.3v


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 6, 2020)

FM34 said:


> did i lose anything if my ram memory was running at 1.3v but no 1.35v
> 
> 
> i set ram voltage at 1.3v and all is great
> ...



1.3v could be less stable as they are designed to run at 1.35.  Hopefully, you are changing the right params.


----------



## infrared (Feb 6, 2020)

@FM34 Update the bios. You were advised to do this right at the start, and again multiple times in this thread. I'm going to close this thread if you continue to waste everyone's time.


----------



## FM34 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello my game crashed again after i set 1.35v of ram,The game didn't crashes for a long time from the increase of the ram memory voltage, it crashes after a long time, I got two window opened but since then the game no longer crashes, and now everything works fine but I wonder what it was?And my memory voltage is 1.35v,i play f1 2018


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2020)

FM34 said:


> Hello my game crashed again after i set 1.35v of ram,The game didn't crashes for a long time from the increase of the ram memory voltage, it crashes after a long time, I got two window opened but since then the game no longer crashes, and now everything works fine but I wonder what it was?And my memory voltage is 1.35v,i play f1 2018



The first error shows that the GPU drivers crashed and recovered and the second error is pretty straight forward: not enough vram.


----------



## FM34 (Mar 4, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> The first error shows that the GPU drivers crashed and recovered and the second error is pretty straight forward: not enough vram.


how to get more vram


----------



## JackCarver (Mar 4, 2020)

FM34 said:


> how to get more vram


Buy a GPU with more VRAM


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2020)

FM34 said:


> how to get more vram



Try lower ingame graphics settings or get a GPU with more vram.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2020)

FM34 said:


> how to get more vram


What game were you playing when this happened? What in-game settings are you using, including resolution...


----------



## FM34 (Mar 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> What game were you playing when this happened? What in-game settings are you using, including resolution...


f1 2018,all max settings and full hd 1080p


----------



## JackCarver (Mar 4, 2020)

Use GPU-Z while playing games. The sensors show you how much vram of your GPU is used. If you are all at max, try lowering some graphics settings like texture quality.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 4, 2020)

Quick Google Foo shows multiple users running into this when playing F1 2018 (even 2017). Have you tried playing other games? It might be a game bug that wasn't fixed and is totally independent from user. You play the game long enough it fills up the entire available vram and then it crashes.
Lower the texture setting and see how it responds to it.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm surprised that used more than 6gb of vram... play it again and have gpuz logging in the background. Then look at the file and see where your vram peaked (or the sensors tab).

As was asked, does this happen in every game.or just that one? Let's use some simple logic and troubleshooting, fm...


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 4, 2020)

Resolution eats most of the vram, maybe texture quali as 2nd one.
Lowering those should help.

No need for lots of virtual memory if you have more than 8gb of ram.
I never seen any problems since 2013 when using 7, and now 10 running 16gb of ram. I havebit set to fixed 4gb (min/max), play all kind of games (flight/race sims/fps/strategy etc), and even when using what the hw can give by using DSR@4K etc (incl use +7gb vram), i have yet to see anything crashing because of low virtual mem.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> Resolution eats most of the vram


Sure... 

But he's at 1080p...


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 4, 2020)

was more for zachs answer (about higher amount of virtual memory preventing crashes) than the op.
but even if, if running out of vram it wouldn't make any difference (e. g. with 4gb and 1080p vs 8gb and 4k)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> was more for zach than the op.
> but even if, if running out of vram it wouldn't make any difference (e. g. with 4gb and 1080p vs 8gb and 4k)


For clarity, you may want to quote the person you are talking to if the post isn't directly above yours. 

His last post was almost a month ago (February 5th)... did you mean someone else?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Poorly coded game with memory leak...


----------



## Fry178 (Mar 4, 2020)

@EarthDog 
i usually do, but didnt see it was that long ago.
guess i should pay more attention to posting dates


----------

